

The menace of memes: how pictures can paint a thousand lies - matthewmacleod
http://blogs.spectator.co.uk/coffeehouse/2014/11/the-menace-of-memes-how-pictures-can-paint-a-thousand-lies/

======
tedunangst
A+++. Would read comments again. And again.

"This is a blatantly biased article."

------
czr80
Vivid beats valid.

